# lowering



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

thinking about lowering my 03 altima. just wondering if i should invest in coilovers, or get springs and swap out the cambers, shocks, etc....or if i really even need to upgrade the shocks with lowering springs.....

help


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

It depends. If you can afford it, coilovers are the best option, both performance and drop.

But, if it's just for looks, then some simple lowering springs should suffice. Pro-kit, or other mild drops, don't really require any extra components. Sportlines or lower will require camber bolts, and your struts/shocks will go sooner.


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

yeah i believe the eibach pro kit should do the basic job for you if you're just trying to have it lowered ..


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i started out with eibach sportlines... never had a problem with them other than bottoming out all the time.. my camber was not too bad but i did have my car regularly aligned because of a lifetimem alignment plan i have... even though they were great it just wasn't enough and i ended up getting coil overs.. i went with ksports and they were awesome.. so it's just a matter of how much you're willing to spend.. and what you're aiming for with your suspension.. if you're going for looks but you're not too concerned about cornering and doing all sorts of crazy driving in your car go with a simple, affordable set up. do pro kit/sportlines depending on how long you want to go and down the road get some KYB shocks and struts that should hold up a little better with lowering springs...


----------



## altimajason (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks folks


----------

